# sustitucion de este integrado cd40106



## bichito1991 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hola tengo este diagrama y lo que deseo hacer es que cuando un objeto pase entre el emisor y el receptor se encienda el led o la salida, quisiera que me ayudaran si es posible sustituir el integrado que se ve ahi por alguna otra cosa, pues no lo encuentro por ninguna tienda de electronica, ya lo arme sin el integrado y al interrumpir la luz infrarroja se apaga mi salida (en este caso le puse un LED)

Espero puedan ayudarme

Ver el archivo adjunto 61940


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 25, 2011)

Te puede servir su contraparte en ttl el 74LS14 o CMOS 74HC14. Otra cosa, conecta la entrada del CD40106 al colector del fototransistor y sustituye el resistor de 47k por uno de 1k. Saludos


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 25, 2011)

amigo te menciono que el cd40106  no lo encuentro, con el 74 LS 14 servira? ya que compre un 74ls04 y no me sirvio :S


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 25, 2011)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Otra cosa, conecta la entrada del CD40106 al colector del fototransistor y sustituye el resistor de 47k por uno de 1k. Saludos


Así esta bien el circuito, no le pongas la entrada de la compuerta al colector del fototransistor
como dice Daniel Meza, eso ya no lo haria funcionar, pues es mandar a positivo la entrada.
Puedes usar el 4093 que tambien es una compuerta Schmith Trigger pero es una NAND
para convertirla en inversor como el 40106 que necesitas solo une las dos entradas de la compuerta.
Por otro lado, se me hace un desperdicio usar solo uno de los seis inversores del 40106
o una sola de las 4 compuertas NAND del 4093 Lo puedes hacer a transistores.


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 26, 2011)

Como lo puedo hacer a transistores amigo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2011)

bichito1991 dijo:


> Como lo puedo hacer a transistores amigo?


Púes primero como siempre buscando antes en el foro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-de-corriente.htm
Y ya si algo se te complica, puedes preguntar.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

bichito1991 dijo:


> amigo te menciono que el cd40106  no lo encuentro, con el 74 LS 14 servira? ya que compre un 74ls04 y no me sirvio :S



porpupuesto que no te va a servir
7414 es completamente diferente de un 7404
....


bichito1991 dijo:


> Como lo puedo hacer a transistores amigo?



pense que no iva a encontrara en google imágenes pero hay bastantes diagramas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/disparador-schmitt-34104/#post278139


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 26, 2011)

Entonces el 7414 me servirá? Gracias por responder


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

acuérdate de la curva característica dela histeresis:






al Schmith Trigger..es en comparador por histeresis
un bune amigo me dijo q para etpas de comparacion, siempre es mejor un dispositivo CMOS (no digo qeu los 74..sean malos)
.. yo tengo la mala costumbre de usar el 40106 y 4093 

pd:cmos tambien son los 74HCXX
y si solo quieres comparar cuando el voltaje del led supere sierto punto...
usa cualquier opamp de uso general...


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gracias, lo que uiero es que cuando la transmisión de luz ir se interrumpa se encienda una electro válvula pero eso es después, por ahora solo un led y como mencione no consigo ese integrado (40106)


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

mmm usa lo que tengas a la mano...
hay diferentes soluciones a tu problema
el de dibujito es un CNY70 si no me equivoco....


----------



## bichito1991 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tratare de encontrar el integrado y si no pues usare el ls14 y te comento, gracias bkar


----------

